# The Whiteboard Rocks!



## Irreverent (Nov 14, 2008)

I was perusing some of the other forum members recommendations for web comics and find myself completely enchanted with this one.

http://www.the-whiteboard.com

The artist may not be a furry (or so he claims in the second strip) but he's certainly mixed two of my favorite fandoms together.

I find myself forced to spend the rest of the afternoon catching up.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I like it too.

I also like how Doc encourages adding characters from other comics into his strip.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 14, 2008)

True.  Florence from Free fall shows up in at least one Halloween strip.....whee!


----------



## Kalianos (Nov 14, 2008)

I still wonder if he finally killed that Refrigerator monster....I mean god I hope not, I want to see more explosions.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 15, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> I still wonder if he finally killed that Refrigerator monster....I mean god I hope not, I want to see more explosions.



Yeah, that last explosion that closed the town (but lead to PJ and Jake hooking up) was pretty funny.


----------



## TheM (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, The Whiteboard does rock and has consumed a fair amount of my free time.
It's also the reason I'm now hooked on Digger.(which has also been eating away at my spare time for the last week)


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, Doc does post some intresting webcomic links at the bottom of each frame.


----------



## Ataris (Nov 16, 2008)

Been reading TWB faithfully for a few years now, damned near.

Great stuff, never gotten repetitive yet


----------

